# Diseño de Inversor de fase + Etapa de potencia valvular



## Ashdown (May 22, 2015)

Buenas!

Estoy trabajando en un pequeño proyecto que consiste en el dimensionado de un amplificador de válvulas para bajo/guitarra, de una potencia de aprox 50W.

A día de hoy tengo ya dimensionada la etapa pre amplificadora y una etapa intermedia de ganancia. Cada etapa provee de una ganancia aproximada de 45, el esquema está adjunto.

Tras hacer las simulaciones pertinentes, esta es la salida para una entrada de 500 mV (simulación adjuntada junto al esquema)(tensión aproximada que se puede generar en unas pastillas pasivas).

A la vista de los resultados, ¿puedo asumir que la tensión después de estas dos etapas es más que suficiente para llevarlas a una etapa de potencia en Push-Pull de EL34? La idea que tenía yo ahora era simplemente coger la señal de salida del pre-amplificador y pasarla por un inversor de fase lo más sencillo posible (asumiendo que no requiero de más ganancia) y llevar ambas salidas a cada uno de los EL34.

Según los datasheet que he visto del EL34 creo que con 2 de estas válvulas es posible alcanzar los 50W de potencia. Si esto no fuera así, ¿me sugeriríais otro modelo de válvula?¿Cuál?

Mi dilema que viene ahora es el siguiente, quisiera poder dimensionar cada uno de los elementos de la etapa de potencia y justificar dichos valores. He encontrado multitud de esquemas ya listos en internet pero a mi realmente me interesaría saber las decisiones que se han tomado a la hora de dar valor a los componentes.

¿Alguien conoce alguna guía que pueda usar como referencia? Partir de una configuración de etapa de potencia y que paso a paso explique qué parámetros fijamos de antemano e ir calculando el valor de cada uno de los componentes.

Un saludos y muchas gracias!!

PD: también se aceptan comentarios con respecto a la etapa preamplificadora!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2015)

Esa configuración de las válvulas te dará demasiada ganancia.

Respecto al inversor de fase/excitador mira en estos temas como se hace.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/manual-armado-equipos-valvulares-rca-anos-50-s-33999/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...amplificadores-valvulares-potencia-pre-45956/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-valvulas-11143/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-valvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/


----------



## Ashdown (May 27, 2015)

Buenas otra vez!

Gracias por la respuesta, efectivamente, la ganancia que me estaba dando el circuito era demasiada. He decidido cambiar las válvulas del previo por unas ECC82, obteniendo mejores resultados. Asímismo he encontrado este artículo donde viene explicado como hacer un inversor de fase sencillo (sin ganancia), el cual he implementado y va genial.

Ya sólo me queda diseñar la etapa de potencia. He llegado a la conclusión de que quizás no consiga llegar a los 50W con 2xEL34, pero tampoco es trágico. Intentaré exprimirlas al máximo!

Un saludo!


----------

